# Alternative zu iframes



## drabbit (1. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung wie ich "fremde" Inhalte auf meiner Seite einbinden kann. Das ganze soll ohne iframe gelöst werden.

Ich suche schon einige Stunden nach Möglichkeiten via PHP oder Javascript habe aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand helfen bzw. einen Tipp geben.

lg


----------



## ComFreek (1. März 2012)

Du kannst den Quelltext der fremden Seite via PHP holen und ausgeben:

```
$content = file_get_contents('http://www.example.com');

echo $content;
```

Beachte aber, dass du den Seitenbetreiber vorher unbedingt nach einer Erlaubnis fragen musst!


----------



## Parantatatam (1. März 2012)

Was spricht denn für dich gegen integrierte Frames? Wenn es allein die Tatsache ist, dass es Frames sind, dann solltest du dir mal anschauen, wie man das mit dem object-Element lösen kann.


----------

